# Improving Drill Press Accuracy



## Dusty (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi list, another useful tidbit from The Home Shop Machinist - Drill Press Accuracy. Totally forgot about this although I plan on doing it to my drill press after my pending knee surgery.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 9, 2020)

Hmnn that sounds easy enough to do, I have my doubts that it will do much on my drill press but I think i should give it a try also.

Still waiting for knee surgery huh?  I hope your wait isn't as excruciating as the pain of bad joints usually are.  Here's to a timely surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## Dusty (Sep 9, 2020)

I believe this drill press suggestion has merit and not a huge investment should it improve accuracy. As for knee surgery presently I'm nursing a temporary right knee replacement after two previous replacements in the same knee over a 21 month period. My old bones keep on producing infections. Have been on antibiotics for the past  6 1/2 months. So I wait for the hospital in Regina to gear up.
Not allowed to drive or have one of grandpa's favourite pops. Oh poop!


----------



## DPittman (Sep 9, 2020)

Dusty said:


> I believe this drill press suggestion has merit and not a huge investment should it improve accuracy. As for knee surgery presently I'm nursing a temporary right knee replacement after two previous replacements in the same knee over a 21 month period. My old bones keep on producing infections. Have been on antibiotics for the past  6 1/2 months. So I wait for the hospital in Regina to gear up.
> Not allowed to drive or have one of grandpa's favourite pops. Oh poop!


Oh man that sounds rough.  I've heard knees are one of the most troublesome joints there are ( although I've hung out at some troublesome joints that would have to rival them).  Infections on top of it all would make me a very crabby person.   I'm sure shop work is hard to enjoy right now but I sureappreciate your input from your desk!


----------



## Janger (Sep 10, 2020)

would the thickness of the washer be a factor? ie thicker like 1/2" thick be better?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 10, 2020)

I’d think the tolerance on ID/OD would be the biggest factor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (Sep 10, 2020)

Janger said:


> would the thickness of the washer be a factor? ie thicker like 1/2" thick be better?



Hi John, Checking my Mastercraft 15" Drill Press instruction manual there's no breakdown for the arbor and spindle. I assume each and every drill press has it's own free-play tolerance to operate properly. Better accuracy would likely come with how tight (within reason) you make the washer. Internal factors will also dictate thickness although 1/2" doesn't seem unreasonable. For me a larger edge bearing surface seems to be the way to go. Seeing that I haven't done this as yet I'm sure turning a washer to fit will be hit and miss for the perfect fit. I see it as a fiddley time filled project. Drilling and tapping the top of the arbor and keeping swarf out of the splines might be the tricky part. Perhaps one may be better off removing the arbor then chuck it in the lathe.  Just guess work on my part at this point.

Haven't got a clue what holds the arbor in the spindle???

Should anyone do this fix perhaps they would inform the list as to how they went about it  Just saying!.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 10, 2020)

This video shows how to remove an arbor and spindle from a drill press.

Open the URL then scroll down to People also ask: 'How to remove a spindle from a drill press'. Click on that then open the video.

Make sure you set the video to start from the beginning.

Very informative, now I know how I'm going to drill and tap the arbor top end.

https://www.google.ca/search?ei=KV1...=_L11aX4f6Jq6JytMPq6WMmAM44&spf=1599757616835


----------

